# Single oil soaps



## Miha Engblom (May 15, 2014)

Yesterday I made some more single oil soaps, just to get the feel of what each butter / oil has to give to my soap. I got a little bit different result then what zensoapswap got. 
I tested Palm oil, shea butter, mango seed butter , Palm kernel oil , and cocoa butter. Some months ago I tested green avocado also.  
Just to make sure I get the right SF (5%) I used 300 g of each butter/ oil (except for mango... I used only 190g because that was all I had left roblem  . 
I gelled them and today I cut them in slides and used one piece of each. 
All of them left the skin nice and smooth , I guess they will feel even more moisturizing after they are cured. 
PKO had super lather... nothing new, 
Mango and shea  had about the same kind of lather - small bubbles (maybe like castile) 
Cocoa Butter had pretty much no lather at all ,
Palm had a decent lather. 
the single oil avocado soap I made some time ago was super nice , and had decent lather. 
All of them ashed badly except for PKO that ashed slightly... but that one was the first one to gel also.
Mango traced pretty fast, I only had to mix it with a spoon. 
 I will come back again when they have been curing some months and say how conditioning they feel ! 
 I think I will continue to use butters in my soap, I think they are so great!!!! 
I think also I will switch to PKO...instead of CO
Have any questions feel free to ask !


----------



## judymoody (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your results!

I don't see a big difference between PKO and CO, although the PKO flakes I used do trace faster.


----------



## Obsidian (May 15, 2014)

I've only made a couple single oil soaps and the results were interesting. The avocado has lather very similar to castile, slimy with small bubbles but it leaves the skin feeling wonderful.
Peanut oil made a wonderful pure white hard bar. Big bubbles but they don't last long, fantastic on the skin. I ended up rebatching it with some castile and the resulting soap if very nice.


----------



## Tienne (May 23, 2014)

You only "recently" came across the company, yet your link says; subscribe to "our" newsletter? Really? LOL  Nice try, but I must say, your shameless plugging and spamming skills suck.


----------



## AcornSky (May 23, 2014)

And in four different posts, too.  I'm quite offended at the suggestion that we might fall for it.  But then I'm a sensitive little soul.


----------



## Miha Engblom (May 28, 2014)

Tienne said:


> You only "recently" came across the company, yet your link says; subscribe to "our" newsletter? Really? LOL  Nice try, but I must say, your shameless plugging and spamming skills suck.



what are you talking about ? what link? as far as I know I do not link anywhere? please help me understand!!


----------



## AcornSky (May 28, 2014)

I think a spam post has been removed since Tienne and I posted - our comments weren't addressed to you, but to someone who was very clumsily trying to promote their business while pretending they weren't connected with it.


----------



## Miha Engblom (May 28, 2014)

Ok thank you!


----------



## Tienne (May 28, 2014)

Yup... what AcornSky said. Sorry for the confusion, Miha!


----------



## max_ime (Jun 4, 2014)

PKO is hydrogenated I believe while coconut 76 isn't.  I'm not sure but it might be better to go with non-hydrogenated oils if it's like in food


----------

